

Osama bin Laden's hideout compound - espeed
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osama_bin_Laden%27s_hideout_compound

======
troels
I wonder how long before someone makes a counter strike map out of this?

~~~
Deestan
I am confident hundreds of people are already building this in Minecraft.

